
Ask HN: Email updates on comment replies for non-OP? - ASlave2Gravity
I often find threads with a few interesting and promising comments, which I&#x27;m assuming will have many replies to the discussion, but always have to remember to check back to the post. Is there any way to &#x27;subscribe&#x27; to a comment and get emails when a new comment is added? Or maybe when new comments pass a user-set score threshold? Maybe this could be a browser extension?
======
borjasoler
You can try doing it with Zapier or IFTTT. Looking at IFTTT I have found an
applet [1] that can do the trick for it.

[1] [https://ifttt.com/applets/gk7AZpcd-get-an-email-when-a-
speci...](https://ifttt.com/applets/gk7AZpcd-get-an-email-when-a-specific-
user-comments-on-any-hacker-news-thread)

------
DamonHD
AFAIK there is no easy way to do it: I would like to too!

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
Ironically, I'm having to constantly check this submission to see if anyone
has posted a solution!

------
handoff
This is something a browser extension could easily do

~~~
tonyHwks
Instead of emails it could show a notification and update its badge

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
Mmm. Yes. That would be perfect!

